# Onshore partner visa 820 801, what i included



## jaymiw (Nov 15, 2010)

Support Evidence-What i included •APPLICATION FORM 47SP
•APPLICATION FORM 47SP SUPPORTING EVIDENCE (ALL CERTIFIED)- Birth certificates copies for both, passport copies for both, Marriage certificates, Divorce certificates 
•APPLICATION FORM 40SP
•APPLICATION FORM 40SP SUPPORTING EVIDENCE (ALL CERTIFIED)-Your partners employment contract, Your partners last three payslips, A letter from all the companies stating your partners employment & tenure length-This will all prove they can support you as a sponsor!
•HISTORY OF YOUR RELATIONSHIP-
•Stat Dec from you (Mine was four pages long & include detail but not fluff, make sure you include dates & you dates match your partners!
•Stat Dec fr your partner-As above
•Itemised phone bills (Important if you've been apart like we were) Highlighter pen all the contact & tally up the total number of minutes & texts per page so they dont have to sift through.
•Skype (Again,Important if you've been apart like we were) Copy & paste the entire logs into a MS Word document & Highlighter pen all the video call time, tally up the total number of minutes & also take screen shots of Skype to be matched up to these Word 'logs' so they can tell they are genuine.
•Emails to & from each other- I put a disclaimer saying "We've been apart for months, please excuse the rudeness as we missed each other" Nothing says you're a couple like Smut!
•Presents-Receipts from any Birthday, Valentines day, Xmas, Anniversary presents to each other
•FINANCIAL ASPECTS OF THE RELATIONSHIP
•A stat dec signed by you both as to what all the following information in this section relates to (Seems dumb ass but make it so for your case officer, the clearer your app. the sooner your Visa!)
•Bank statements-Take a highlighter pen to your credit/savings/chequing account statements showing anything for both of you, presents, shopping, meals out, cinema~Put a few words stating with you've highlighted IE Meal out with Partner at.....
•Superannuation beneficiaries- Make each other your 100% beneficiaries for your Super fund in the 'event of your death'~shows financial commitment
•Large purchase receipts~TV/Fridge/Car/House~All show huge joint financial commitment-All Certified
•NATURE OF THE HOUSEHOLD
•Stat Dec saying whats what in the section below ie If bills aren't in both names, explain here why, its not necessarily the worst thing as it shows one of you 'financially supporting the other'
•Stat Dec signed by you both of the divided house chores~Nothing special, just a list of "I do the washing, my partner does the hoovering", very boring, very basic!!!
•Food bills- Receipts etc
•Rent receipts
•Utilities bills
•A household budget-Very simple~Joint Incomings & outgoings on an excel & word doc
•SOCIAL CONTEXT OF THE RELATIONSHIP
•Facebook-Again like Skype, screen shots of Relationship status' & Status' naming each other & any other correspondance between you, your partner & friends to show you are a socially known couple
•Stat decs from Aussie residents that have known you 1yr+
•Stat decs from Non Aussie residents that have known you 1yr+~Get them to get them 'certified' by doctors or police in their countries sent along with photographic proof certified ie-Passport copy
•Cinema tickets
•Plane tickets
•Hotel Receipts
•Restaurant receipts
•Day out receipts ie Zoo/Beach etc
•Photos~Limit these as they dont like loads~I included 10, mostly with each others friends & family at social occasions
•Planned trips-Email Flight centre,give them your names & get itineraries for planned trips you might make
•Planned financial info-Mortgage quotes, health insurance covering babies etc
•Birthday cards from both families to you both of individually
•NATURE OF THE COMMITMENT
•Relationship registration for defactos~Well worth it, check if your state does it because not all do, here is VIC Victorian Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages - Relationships & NSW NSW Registry of Births Deaths & Marriages And TAS Births Deaths and Marriages : How to register a deed of relationship You can register even if one of you isn't an Aussie citizen, as i wasn't !
•Long term plan stat dec- Quick, we both want, Marriage, kids, to buy a house etc statement, signed by both
•HEALTH REQUIREMENT
•Panel doctor letter sealed Contact Us
•CHARACTER REQUIREMENT
•Police checks from any country lived in longer than 3months


----------



## missjaay (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi jaymiw,

Thank you for providing this list!

I am working on collecting evidence for my partner visa application (subclass 820) and I am realizing how tricky it can be.. 

Wish me luck!!


----------



## hadavey (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Jaymiw

The list of everything you submitted is great and so useful so thank you very much. I was just wondering if you could tell me how you submitted, did you just put everything in a folder and send it off or did you try to organise it a little??

:help:

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Just shove it in a folder. You could organise it a little but just page order with things grouped together that should be together.

Don't staple, use paper clips or bull dog clips and dont put it in a ring binder or plastic wallets. They specifically ask that you dont use them and they scan it all into the computer anyway so need to dismantle it if you do.


----------



## hadavey (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Shel

Thank you so much, good job you replied as I was going to put it into plastic wallers and staple them lol

Thank you


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

hadavey said:


> Hey Shel
> 
> Thank you so much, good job you replied as I was going to put it into plastic wallers and staple them lol
> 
> Thank you


Dear Seniors,
Can someone light me up please?
What are the differences between subclasses 309/100 and 820/801 ?
Except the fact that the 1st one is for offshore applicants and the 2nd one is for onshore.
If my partner will be on a tourist visa in Australia, can he apply for 820/801 onshore?
There are some special requirements for that?
I saw that 309/100 is more cheaper (~3000 AUD). Am I correct?
Thanks for your further answer!
All the best!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes the 309 is cheaper, it is also granted quicker. The applicant needs to be lawfully in Australia without a no further stay condition. They will be under the conditions of the tourist visa for 12 - 14 months until the spouse visa is granted ie no medicare, no working, no centrelink.


----------



## Jullz (Jun 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes the 309 is cheaper, it is also granted quicker. The applicant needs to be lawfully in Australia without a no further stay condition. They will be under the conditions of the tourist visa for 12 - 14 months until the spouse visa is granted ie no medicare, no working, no centrelink.


Dear Shel, thank you for the quick answer!
I read that "You must be outside Australia when you apply and also when the Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) is granted" and the processing time can be 12 months, this means he will not be able to travel to OZ until a decision is made?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

No not at all. He can apply for a tourist visa and visit. He should just let the CO know where he is so the spouse visa is not granted whilst onshore.


----------



## ducanh2481987 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Jaymiw, thank you for your dedicated post. For the Social aspect of the relationship under which section in the immi application page do you attach them, is it under the "Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of" section?


----------

